# First hunt of squirrel season!



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

What a gorgeous day it is today! I'd planned on getting some actual work in, but after spending a couple minutes outside I had no choice but to do some morning hunting. I grabbed my SPS, some ammo, slathered myself up with bug spray and out I went.

I went to one of my usual spots by a group of hickories and pretty much immediately started hearing cutting. Another 10 minutes later and I started seeing flashes of a squirrel coming down one of the hickories. I think he knew I was there, because he kept edging toward my side of the tree but would never fully come around and give me a shot. At the base of the tree he decided to come around just enough to give me a good body shot. I was pretty confident that my 1/2" steel would do the trick at 9 meters, so I took the shot and caught him square in the heart/lung area. It blew him off of the tree, but he scrambled to his feet and started back up the tree. I thought I'd made a big mistake, but he only made it a few feet up before he dropped deader than a stone.









First squirrel of the season and first game I've taken with the SPS. On the way to my next go-to spot I spotted a starling. I hate starlings. Terrible little SOB's. They're also fairly intelligent. They know from experience that I'm trouble and they don't usually let me get within range anymore. This guy was happily pecking away at something in the grass maybe 15 meters from me. That's about as close as they'll let me get, so I knew if I was going to take a shot I needed to go ahead and do it. I let my steel fly and got a very clean headshot. It kind of blew off his face, but it was an instant lights out. Never knew what hit him.









A pretty good morning. The squirrel is going to one of my buddies that's struck out every time he's gone out this season, with his shotgun, haha. The starling will be enjoyed by my neighbor's outdoor cat.

I packed it up for lunch, but I may go out again later. It's too nice outside to spend too much time indoors! Thanks for looking, slingers.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!!! Wow, your season starts early. Should be a good fall for you.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks, Charles. Yeah, season opens first of August around here. Looks like it's going to be a good one!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shoot'in bud! I'm jealous.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, kill them starlings! Some good shooting!!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

good shooting. clean kills.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice shooting bro. Seems like a fun morning. Thanks for posting.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweeet. That makes me want to get out there. Theres no closed season where i live! Great job! and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

great shooting !


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

good shot bud looks delicious


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice Jax! Good read... Wish I could drive over and cruise your spots with you


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Well done,killing squirrels is not easy so doing it with a body shot proves the power of that ammo.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Nice Jax! Good read... Wish I could drive over and cruise your spots with you


You can crash on my couch, Jeff. We'll make cookies!



Suffolkslingshots said:


> Well done,killing squirrels is not easy so doing it with a body shot proves the power of that ammo.


I'm using 7/8" straight cut .030 latex with an 8-1/2" active length. This is giving me over 200 FPS with 1/2" steel. It's pretty deadly.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Great shots! I missed my squirrel yesterday Glad to see you got one


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting, down here in the south season is not open yet but I am chompin at the bit.


----------

